# New to trout fishing



## Buckeye Badger (Oct 27, 2011)

Heading up to the Alanson / Indian River area next week. Any help / advice for a rookie to do a little trout fishing in that area would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

So are you a Buckeye or a Badger? The amount of pointers you get may correlate with your answer.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

How long you staying? And why style of fishing were you planning on doing? bait, spinner, flies, etc.?


----------



## Buckeye Badger (Oct 27, 2011)

I live in Ohio (only live here, not a Buckeye fan!) went to school in Wisconsin and I love Northern Michigan! Only going to be there 3 full days, I'm planning on taking my fly rod and ultra lite spinning rod.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

The Black, Pigeon, Sturgeon, & all the little tribs that go into them.
Some places have been better than others for me but they are all good pretty much.


----------

